# CA glue vs "Doctor's Woodshop" for pen finish?



## DPWoodworking305 (May 10, 2016)

Has anyone used (or using) "Doctor's Woodshop Pens Plus" turning polish? What are your thoughts? Would you recommend it over CA glue?


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Shellac friction based polishes contain oils, possibly waxes, and powders. Friction polish is applied on the lathe, producing a high gloss finish in seconds in skilled hands and is impressive to watch at demonstrations. However it is not noted for its durability generally and is attacked by alcohol. It is good for small decorative objects. Biggest problem is fade back of sheen or gloss over time depending upon product used.

At $18pPer bottle plus shipping seems expensive, although not the most expensive shellac friction polish out there. A less expensive product is Hut's Crystal Coat Finish you can find in many stores.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=packard&Product_Code=122020&Category_Code=finish-hut
JMHO use shellac and yes many detractors will say by its self not durable; I disagree.

If understand film forming wood finishes (shellac, lacquer, varnish, poly, and now CA) Each has plus & minuses.

Have always found CA fast and easy finish for pens if know how to manipulate sheen can get high gloss or plastic look and feel easy and with experience satin or natural look & feel of wood. Is a CA finish any more durable than other film finish? Short answer is all wood finishes fail over time!

Stopped using CA as a finish for pens after couple of years because became sensitized to the stuff. Also had too many glue up failures so switched to epoxy.

I stopped using Hut's Crystal Coat after couple months of turning pens. Tried CA for couple years but switched to home brew wiping varnish, lacqure, and poly over last several years.


----------



## DPWoodworking305 (May 10, 2016)

Thanks Bill, really appreciate your through feedback


----------

